# Run or Walk to cut fat?



## cjstt (Jul 22, 2012)

Faster Fat Loss...Walk Run Sprint!!?? - YouTube


 CJ

What do you think?


----------



## NextMan (Jul 31, 2012)

I didn't watch that but I'd say HIIT...


----------



## blergs. (Jul 31, 2012)

For fatloss its all diet
you can get cut the f up with razor abs with out 1 day or cardio. 
the ONLY reason I rec cardio and training while losing fat is due ot health, not really the fatloss itself.

Look into carb cycling (and make sure you have atleast 1 cheat day in there)

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## blergs. (Jul 31, 2012)

BTW i rec altarnating walk/run  (run a few min walk a few min)


----------



## rage racing (Jul 31, 2012)

Both run and walk...


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 31, 2012)

blergs. said:


> For fatloss its all diet
> you can get cut the f up with razor abs with out 1 day or cardio.
> the ONLY reason I rec cardio and training while losing fat is due ot health, not really the fatloss itself.



^^This


----------



## lee111s (Jul 31, 2012)

Agree with the above, it's all about diet! I never, ever do cardio.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 31, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Agree with the above, it's all about diet! I never, ever do cardio.



Well that's just stupid lol... There are a lot of other positive effects that cardio produces. 


- SHREK


----------



## XYZ (Jul 31, 2012)

I can not get leaner without cardio.

I've hired two different people in the past and had dramtically different results with and without cardio.  I was MUCH leaner and defined with cardio (a ton of it) as the other route.  That's just me and f*ck all of you who don't need a ton of cardio to get peeled.


----------



## LAM (Jul 31, 2012)

for those that are heart healthy you want to run or sprint which is even better.  exercising at 100% maximum efforts elicits the highest amounts of GH to be secreted from exercise.  it also causes the fastest increase in the VO2Max.

in terms of exercise the body has two primary energy sources glucose and fatty acids, with amino acids always coming in last.  the body will utilize which ever energy source is used the least during exercise in the hours post exercise.  since high intensity training relies mainly on glucose to provide energy FFA's would be the primary energy source used in the hours post exercise.

you also get more bang for your buck with high intensity exercise since humans are bi-pedal we are designed for walking so not a lot of energy is expended during this low intensity form of exercise.  you will not only burn more calories per unit of exercise during but you will burn more energy in the hours post exercise as the body has to restore itself to the pre-exercise state which requires excess energy.

elite sprinters typically have several percentage points less in body fat than all other elite athletes.


----------



## lee111s (Aug 1, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Well that's just stupid lol... There are a lot of other positive effects that cardio produces.
> 
> 
> - SHREK



We're not talking about other benefits though  I was just stating that cardio is not a necessity to get lean.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 1, 2012)

What works for me is a combination of diet, 1 hour fasted walking upon waking up in the morning and 20-30 minutes on the elliptical at a fast pace immediately following weigh training in the evening.

Keep in mnd everyone's body is different so what may work for one person will not necessarily work for the next.  That is why some people rely solely on diet where other may need a combnation of diet and cardio to get lean and ripped.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Aug 1, 2012)

Neither.. Just eat less


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 1, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Keep in mnd everyone's body is different so what may work for one person will not necessarily work for the next.  That is why some people rely solely on diet where other may need a combnation of diet and cardio to get lean and ripped.



Define work. I know you're not saying that they are some people who won't lose weight if they don't do cardio, regardless of how low they reduce their calories.


----------



## LAM (Aug 2, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> Define work. I know you're not saying that they are some people who won't lose weight if they don't do cardio, regardless of how low they reduce their calories.



exactly.  I see a lot of people leaving the gym that barely break a sweat even when training big body parts like legs and back which is quite the feat.  extremely hard to exercise at maximum levels of intensity and not cause the body to attempt to cool itself off.   IMO most of the people that "need" cardio to lose weight are consuming more calories than they think and the cardio is just increasing the weekly caloric deficit.  I have seen far to many following diets based on their total body weight and not their body weight, composition and level of daily activity/exercise.   the diets of 2 guys one at 220 and 25% bf should be quite different than another at 220 and 10% bf, etc.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 8, 2012)

LAM said:


> exactly.  I see a lot of people leaving the gym that barely break a sweat even when training big body parts like legs and back which is quite the feat.  extremely hard to exercise at maximum levels of intensity and not cause the body to attempt to cool itself off.   IMO most of the people that "need" cardio to lose weight are consuming more calories than they think and the cardio is just increasing the weekly caloric deficit.  I have seen far to many following diets based on their total body weight and not their body weight, composition and level of daily activity/exercise.   *the diets of 2 guys one at 220 and 25% bf should be quite different than another at 220 and 10% bf, etc.*



Totally agree


----------



## Bolt_Sohan (Aug 10, 2012)

I want to lose fat but it is too difficult for me to work out, i am bit lazy.is there other idea?!!


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 10, 2012)

lee111s said:


> We're not talking about other benefits though  I was just stating that cardio is not a necessity to get lean.



not necessary but will definitely speed up your results. I always believed in creating my calorie deficit with my training not my diet though.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 10, 2012)

Bolt_Sohan said:


> I want to lose fat but it is too difficult for me to work out, i am bit lazy.is there other idea?!!



liposuction, change diet or stop being lazy. 

great first post btw lol


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 10, 2012)

Dear CJ (video poster),

every time i see one of your videos I don't know what it is...but i wanna deliver one of these (my first) right in your suck hole. maybe it's the fact that you have advice for everyone but you don't seem to follow any of it yourself lol So regardless whether or not your right i refuse to take tips from someone who looks like you. have a nice day! 

(man this test really makes me speak my mind hahaha love it.)


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 14, 2012)

diet and a brisk walks.... no running.


----------



## torturebori (Aug 14, 2012)

Well I am very new to this forum but am looking for some good advice. And this is the right topic.

I have been naturally lean until I hit 30 and stopped playing much sports. I work out a bit here and there maybe now twice a week but I never got I to dieting but I want too. Just seems a but hard to grasp. 

In 5'11 218 lbs. I have some love handles but not out of control. You can still see my physique. I want to mean up and loose about 25 lbs. I was actually going to start a cardio madness until I saw this.

What do you guys recommend. To cut weight and a diet. Please know I'm a total noob to the accromyns and all that jazz. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Breakerr (Aug 16, 2012)

I can run, walk, and chew gun at the same time.


----------



## HDROB (Aug 17, 2012)

Calorie reduction + increased activity = fat loss. Your choice of the two. Running or walking is purely preference.


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 18, 2012)

Mix in HIIT 3x /week, with a couple steady-state sessions. I've got shit knees and feet these days so HIIT is really hard for me w/o just introducing a lot of structural pain, so I have generally focused on steady-state cardio for the last several years. I can vary the effort with different machines - between treadmill and stepmill, and then go for rowing or bike for HIIT. 

Diet is always your foundation, but cardio gives you one more variable to work with to keep your body running towards your goal. (And yes it will always depend on your goals...)


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 18, 2012)

^ that's very well put


----------



## Pharmacologist (Aug 19, 2012)

blergs. said:


> For fatloss its all diet
> you can get cut the f up with razor abs with out 1 day or cardio.
> the ONLY reason I rec cardio and training while losing fat is due ot health, not really the fatloss itself.
> 
> ...




Quoted for TRUTH! John Meadows is a perfect example of this at his most recent show.


----------



## andyrodgers (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks for sharing nice information


----------



## Nhojjohn25 (Sep 13, 2012)

NextMan said:


> I didn't watch that but I'd say HIIT...



Yes HIIT, its the best!! I love sprinting up hills, cant wait till my cut.


----------



## LAM (Sep 17, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Diet is always your foundation, but cardio gives you one more variable to work with to keep your body running towards your goal. (And yes it will always depend on your goals...)



for sure.  but many forget that ultimately this is true because of the effect on the endocrine system that the diet and eating habits have.  every time you eat you are manipulating your endocrine system, a healthy and calorie sufficient diet is beneficial while the opposite is not.  resistance training and cardio same thing, the type of training performed and intensity determines the response from the endocrine system.


----------



## Xplicit. (Sep 26, 2012)

I run.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2012)

Short high intensity (sprinting) burns more fat than low intensity cardio, there was a study done showing that 18 minutes of HIIT burned more calories than 60 minutes of low intensity cardio.


----------



## sohappy (Oct 22, 2012)

diet+cardio


----------

